# Favorite Brand Poll



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

We all agree that a certain brand (usually) has a distinct flavor profile and characteristic.
What is your favorite brand?

I would say Partagas... love that spice....
Second: cohiba... but too expensive.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Boli is #1 for me. Partagas is a close second.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Fredster said:


> Boli is #1 for me. Partagas is a close second.


What he said. (Maybe we should start doing some box splits!)


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I would say that the cigars on the list are all good choices, but I would go with Partagas!

:w


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

1) Partagas 
2) Bolivar
:w :w


----------



## jeffz (Sep 1, 2004)

Boli is #1 for me


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

No suprise here! Partagas all the way. Though I do like Boli's very much. Partagas just seems more consistant. And the Flavor.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

1) Montys for me
2) Partagas
3) Bolivar or H.Upmann


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Partagas for sure...


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

diffrent strokes for different folks! Partagas will always be favorite around here though.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, i was a little surprised that HdM wasn't on the poll and H. Up was? 
coppertop had an H. Up last night, and was very unimpressed (again), and i concur, i have yet to have more than just 1 good H. Upmann.

so, who did i vote for? OTHER.

tastes change, and although i'm like most of you guys, i love partagas. now, my favorites would be:
1. HdM
2. VR
3. slr/partagas/monty in a tie.

so, 3 of my top 3 are not in this poll.


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

I voted for Partagas...........I've really enjoyed the SD3's and 4's and the Lusitania is one of my all time favs (when I have the time to smoke one of those biggies).

I've never had a really bad Partagas......I guess it gets my vote for the overall consistency I've experienced.

My other fav's (when they're "ON") are H Upmann Mag 46, JL #2 and Monte #2, 4.............but I've some some of each that weren't that great.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

singlguy9 said:


> I voted for Partagas...........I've really enjoyed the SD3's and 4's and the Lusitania is one of my all time favs (when I have the time to smoke one of those biggies).
> 
> I've never had a really bad Partagas......I guess it gets my vote for the overall consistency I've experienced.
> 
> My other fav's (when they're "ON") are H Upmann Mag 46, JL #2 and Monte #2, 4.............but I've some some of each that weren't that great.


man, i forgot JL!!

that's at least 4 brands that i'd choose over a bunch from the list.. ah well, doesnt matter, only wanted the favorite, not in order.
i shall "zip it".


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm not saying.
.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Probably Monte and Partagas, but I really can't say I've smoked enough to say. Have not even tried a Trini yet. Only a few Boli, Cohiba and Punch.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

IHT said:


> well, i was a little surprised that HdM wasn't on the poll and H. Up was?


D'OH!!!! 
(me with a stupid look on face)


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm going to open up a 5th and drink my rights :al


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

The administrators are awesome! Two minutes later, they added another option to the poll... HDM is now available


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

With one CG and a PC you turned me into something of a Bolivar addict, Fredster. It's my current favourite, as well. I've been awfully impressed with the Trinidads I just received, but the Bolivar is such a unique tasting cigar that it wins my vote for favourite Cuban....for now.



Fredster said:


> Boli is #1 for me. Partagas is a close second.


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

magno said:


> With one CG and a PC you turned me into something of a Bolivar addict, Fredster. It's my current favourite, as well. I've been awfully impressed with the Trinidads I just received, but the Bolivar is such a unique tasting cigar that it wins my vote for favourite Cuban....for now.


try the RC..........creamy.......like butta  those are my favorite Bolivar


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks, that'll likely be one of my next box purchases.



singlguy9 said:


> try the RC..........creamy.......like butta  those are my favorite Bolivar


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I voted for other.....Ramon Allones.


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

My habanos experience is limited, although Partagas shorts are the best that I've ever had. I've got some exciting box splits coming up including HDME#2, so maybe Hoyos will displace Partagas. Damnit I'll just have to keep experimenting until we get to the bottom of this.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

1. Other - Padron
2. Bolivar Fuerte


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I voted for the Partagas.....just had a nice Oct 04 PSD4 yesterday.....what a great smoke......Boli runs a close second.

I'm a newbie to the darkside but boy I like it!!!!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Partagas! They have too many go to smokes to overlook. Party Shorts, D4, Lusi and the up and coming Pirimide...


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

I honestly dont know anymore... Here is how the list looked for a month or so ago...:

1. Juan Lopez (Seleccion no 2)
2. Hoyo de Monterrey (Epicure no 2)
3. Vegas Robaina (Famosos)
4. Partagas (Serie D no 4)
5. Cohiba (Robustos)


----------



## MeGustaCigars! (Jan 23, 2005)

1) Don Tomas 
2) Cohiba
3) Romeo y Julieta


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

miketafc said:


> 1. Other - Padron
> 2. Bolivar Fuerte


i think this was for cuban brands?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I said Partagas.....but I didn't see "other" which is what I would have picked. Because Juan Lopez is my fav.........because I love the #2 soo much. Second is a tie between three "P" companies. Partagas,Por Larranaga and Punch. Third being Bolivar, San Cristobal de La Habana and HdM


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

too bad we're limited in options for a poll. i forgot PL and SCDLH were left off.. that would've made 6 i would vote for before cohiba and H. upmann.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Geez...I'd hate to try to get across the Bridge of Death with this crowd!
Partagas is my favorite, the blends are the most interesting over the largest number of vitolas.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

One question. Are these supposed to be the cuban versions of the cigars?


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Jeff said:


> One question. Are these supposed to be the cuban versions of the cigars?


Yes... henceforth this thread is in the habanos lounge...


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

St Luis Rey then Partagas


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

radar said:


> St Luis Rey then Partagas


i'm lookin' like radars avitar right now. totally forgot SLR. duh...

---
Jeff, yes, the poll is for the original brands (cuban)..


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey, IHT....wouldn't it have been faster to say you like everything except Cohiba and H. Upmans..... :r


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm no expert here but so far it's more a matter of age and factory than brand. I recently got some boli bf's and mc#2's both stamped GKI as made in the havana german' partagas factory, 4 months apart in age and they have the same fit and feel with the boli's being a slightly amped down version of the over the top twang of the mc torpedos. Both were spongy and bumpy as could be. Older montes taste nothing like twanged up fresh ones and I would be so bold to say these sep04 #2's have more in common with the jun04 bbf's than they do to an aged #2.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Lamar said:


> Partagas! They have too many go to smokes to overlook. Party Shorts, D4, Lusi and the up and coming Pirimide...


You betcha'!  And don't forget the 8-9-8's, either!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

dadof3illinois said:


> Hey, IHT....wouldn't it have been faster to say you like everything except Cohiba and H. Upmans..... :r


HAHAHAHAHAHA So true Dad.............that would have been easier.


----------



## Rob T (Feb 6, 2005)

I sure wasn't alone in voting for _Partagas_!


----------



## InfrnalSky (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm a Montecristo whore  

Eddie


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Yep! Partagas for me. Great smokes !!

Take Care


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Saint Luis Rey


----------



## chris12381 (Dec 21, 2004)

Ramón Allones...

...but alas, it´s not listed!

So I went with 'other'.

Chris


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

I voted other, because there are several Brands that are my Favorites.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I love all that is H.Upmann!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

My favorite line is San Cristobal....The La Fuerza and the Principes are to die for!  

Yummy!

ATL


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Usually what ever larry tells me I like, so far he hasn't been wrong yet  

However if I had to vote (sorry I need to put a top 2)
cohiba, partagas :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I went with Partagas.... but Boli runs a close second place!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I've never tossed a Cuban , although I haven't had to many either . Maybe 15 or 16 total and 1 that I know was a fake . I've had Cohiba , Monte , RyJ , La Gloria , and H.Upmann . I would like to try some Partagas , Punch , Quai D' Orsay and El Rey del Mundo's some day .So far I've liked the Montes best .


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm a total Bolivar whore. Pretty much all of their vitolas have the characteristics that I look for in a cigar.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Ramon Allones baby all the way. RASS, RASCC, Gigantes---It's all good


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

So far I've only smoked 3 of the above listed brands, and the HdM is my favorite of them so far, with Partagas right on it's heels.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

Boli, hands down. 

After that, I'd say I have no effin' clue. . .


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd like to say Trinidad is my favorite brand, but I'll need board members to send me more sticks to confirm that I like them more than Partagas or Bolivar...


----------

